

Kickstarter: Mailbird - a Sparrow-like email client for Windows - troethom
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1798647582/mailbird-needs-its-wings

======
mdogged
Looks pretty good. If it works half as well as Sparrow it could be huge!

------
myrnazhou
Looking good

